# How to enable chmod acl manipulation (+a) ?

## caefer

hi all,

on my mbp I can do chmod +a "..." but on my gentoo box I can not.

I reemerged coreutils with the acl use flag set but to no avail..

is this option available at all for gentoo? and how?

Cheers

/Christian

----------

## John R. Graham

I believe you need to enable extended attributes for your filesystem in your kernel configuration and then recompile the kernel.

- John

----------

